# Unable to get Kenya PCC



## migrate_canada (Dec 15, 2016)

I have applied for Canada immigration for which PCC needs to be provided for all the countries one has stayed in for more than 6 months.

I have lived in Kenya for more than 6 months in total during my multiple visits and I was holding a visitor visa. The Kenyan government does not issue PCC for visitor visa but this is an important document for Canada immigration application. Please help if you have some information regarding this.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to provide a notorized statement as to why you're unable to provide Police Certificate.


----------



## migrate_canada (Dec 15, 2016)

I have provided the same with my application but I have received a comment from the immigration that they are not satisfied with the efforts from my side and I do not know what more can be done.
Can someone please suggest?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you look at this:
How to Get a Police Certificate - Kenya


----------



## migrate_canada (Dec 15, 2016)

*Kenya PCC*

Thanks. But I have already checked it. The issue is that do a PCC only for residents of Kenya and not for Visitors irrespective of their length of stay. By residents they mean a person who has a work permit or a dependent pass or student visa. 
If you are not a resident there is no way, they would do a PCC. I requested CID -Heaquarters in Kenya to give me in writing what they are suggesting and they refused to that as well. 

Moreover there website also does not work I tried to send a mail through their website and it did not go as well . 
I do not know what to do?

Please guys help me! I do not want to lose the opportunity because of this rigidity of these guys


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps speak to someone at the Kenyan High Commission in Delhi?

Maybe the High Commissioner can have one of her minions put into writing what the police will not.

KHC contact details.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

migrate_canada said:


> The issue is that do a PCC only for residents of Kenya and not for Visitors irrespective of their length of stay.


It has a section for people who are not citizens of Kenya and who are living outside of Kenya.
I should do what the Government of Canada tells you to do on that page. And than wait for reply from Kenya, and send that reply to GofC.

But do you even need a police certificate??? As the government says:


> Police certificates are required up front and are mandatory for each country (except Canada) where an individual has lived for a total of six months or more.


 You were a visitor. Not a resident. Visiting frequently for a total of 6 months of more doesn't mean 'living' there... In my opinion.


----------



## migrate_canada (Dec 15, 2016)

EVHB said:


> It has a section for people who are not citizens of Kenya and who are living outside of Kenya.
> I should do what the Government of Canada tells you to do on that page. And than wait for reply from Kenya, and send that reply to GofC.
> 
> But do you even need a police certificate??? As the government says:
> You were a visitor. Not a resident. Visiting frequently for a total of 6 months of more doesn't mean 'living' there... In my opinion.


But CIC needs a PCC as per their webite. 
Quote: Who needs a police certificate?
In general, you and all the people in your family who are 18 or older need to get a police certificate.

You may need a police certificate from any country or territory that you have spent six months or more since the age of 18.

For example: if you visited, worked or lived in a country for two months, left for a few years, then returned for four months, that counts as spending six months there. In this case, you would need a certificate. Unquote

I even approached Kenyan High Commission but they suggested to contact CID - HQ in Kenya and they cannot help in any way.

I simply do not understand why are they so rigid about issuing a simple letter stating a PCC cannot be done for visitors.


----------



## migrate_canada (Dec 15, 2016)

I do not understand why they are doing this? All I am asking them is in the legal framework and nothing else. I think going there was the biggest mistake I ever made in my life.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can try to submit without that Kenyan certificate?
My husband spent way over 6 months in the US as part of his job was there. We never submitted a certificate for the US when we applies for Permanent Residency through the Federal Skilled Workers program. Canadian government could clearly see he spent 6+ months accumulated in the US in a couple of years time (overview of travel abroad + stamps in his 2 passports), and they never asked for it.
(doesn't mean it will work for you!)


----------

